# Who is up for a mahlkoenig ek43 raffle??



## coffeechap

Got the chance of getting my hands on an ek43 for a raffle, essentially we need to raise £1600 including around £100 to go towards the forum funds, so my idea is to do 64 tickets at £25 per ticket, so names of those interested in making this happen below please.

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

Winner can choose the burr set they want as it will be pre order...

1. Coffeechap


----------



## kikapu

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

Im in!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u


----------



## garydyke1

ignore me im stupid


----------



## garydyke1

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....
> 
> Roll up roll up...
> 
> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Kikapu
> 
> 3. mrboots2u


4. Soll.....................


----------



## stub24

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24


----------



## Soll

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6.soll


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

As this is the most talked about grinder on the planet at the moment I thought it only right to get one on here as a raffle, so this is your chance to win an £1800 amazing grinder for £25....

Roll up roll up...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6.soll

7.CoffeeJohnny


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6.soll

7.CoffeeJohnny

8.Working Dog


----------



## coffeechops

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6.soll

7.CoffeeJohnny

8.Working Dog

9. coffeechops

Colin


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect 45 mins in and already 10 in!!!


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy


----------



## Soll

This will get to 64 pretty quickly


----------



## coffeechap

Let's hope so, wouldn't mind the other burr option side by side!!!


----------



## Soll

A which option do you have Turkish?


----------



## coffeechap

I already have e coffee burr version....


----------



## RvB

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB


----------



## Soll

So the eventual winner can decide which burr set to choose ?


----------



## Jonathan007

Go on then please


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg


----------



## Jonathan007

Revised

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007


----------



## drude

Revised

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15 drude


----------



## SimonB

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15 drude

16. SimonB


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15 drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ


----------



## coffeechap

One hour in and close to a third of the way there, will this be the quickest raffle


----------



## GS11

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

Cheers CC


----------



## Charliej

could be very quick and hopefully won't crash the site come draw time although I know it won't be me lol.


----------



## fluffykiwi

20. fluffykiwi


----------



## fluffykiwi

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

sorry


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23 Walter Sobchak


----------



## Sofmonk

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Sofmonk

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Milanski


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Sofmonk said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Kikapu
> 
> 3. mrboots2u
> 
> 4. garydyke1
> 
> 5. stub24
> 
> 6. soll
> 
> 7. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 8. Working Dog
> 
> 9. coffeechops
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. DavidBondy
> 
> 12. RvB
> 
> 13. michaelg
> 
> 14 Jonathan007
> 
> 15. drude
> 
> 16. SimonB
> 
> 17. Heligan
> 
> 18. Geordie Boy
> 
> 19. CharlieJ
> 
> 20. GS11
> 
> 21. fluffykiwi
> 
> 22. ronsil
> 
> 23. Sofmonk
> 
> 24. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Sofmonk

24. Milanski


----------



## Milanski

Woahh...not even got time to cut and paste before someone else gets in there


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski


----------



## coffeechap

We will be at the half way stage within 2 hrs!!!!!


----------



## Soll

At this rate we could have more than 64


----------



## coffeechap

Limited to 64 my friend so number 65 won't be in it


----------



## Orangertange

Go on then

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Orangertange


----------



## beebah

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange


----------



## Lewis

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xpenno


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xpenno

32. Jeebsy


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk


----------



## lookseehear

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

God knows where it will fit or why I'm even doing this







....I'm in


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

past half way, excited


----------



## MrShades

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

Wife will murder me if I win it, but what the heck... I'm in!


----------



## coffeechap

28 to go let's get it done folks..


----------



## MikeHag

Nice! Me please.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Copy and paste and add your name mate











MikeHag said:


> Nice! Me please.


----------



## ShortShots

1. Coffeechap2. Kikapu3. mrboots2u4. garydyke15. stub246. soll7. CoffeeJohnny8. Working Dog9. coffeechops10. funinacup11. DavidBondy12. RvB13. michaelg14 Jonathan00715. drude16. SimonB17. Heligan18. Geordie Boy19. CharlieJ20. GS1121. fluffykiwi22. ronsil23. Walter sobchak24. Sofmonk25. Gangstarrrrrr26. Milanski27. Beebah28. Orangertange29. Lewis30. Daren31. Xenon32 Jeebsy33 dfk34. Lookseehear35. Urbanbumpkin36. MrShades37. ShortshotsDefinitely!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Shortshots


----------



## MarkyP

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh 40 in the first evening 24 spaces left


----------



## MarkyP

C'mon number 39. Your time is up!


----------



## pbuckley

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley


----------



## peterh

What the hell, lets go for it!

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh


----------



## jeebsy

Got a good feeling about this one. Just trying to work out how to put a stripe on it


----------



## vexorg

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg


----------



## tribs

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs


----------



## CamV6

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44.CamV6


----------



## vexorg

@tribs & @Camv6 you guys have overlapped - CamV6 has accidently consumed poor tribs entry...


----------



## Flibster

vexorg said:


> @tribs & @Camv6 you guys have overlapped - CamV6 has accidently consumed poor tribs entry...


And now, fixed.

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster


----------



## sjenner

Late to the party again....

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row


----------



## coffeechap

And into the teens only 16 places left folks........


----------



## ShortShots

can we enter more than once?


----------



## Taut

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP*

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs*

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

***


----------



## Drc

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP*

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs*

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc


----------



## MarkyP

This must be quicker than the L1 draw!


----------



## coffeechap

Agreed and now only 14 more places to go


----------



## RoloD

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP*

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs*

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben


----------



## urbanbumpkin

12 this is faster than a NASA countdown.


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Kikapu
> 
> 3. mrboots2u
> 
> 4. garydyke1
> 
> 5. stub24
> 
> 6. soll
> 
> 7. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 8. Working Dog
> 
> 9. coffeechops
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. DavidBondy
> 
> 12. RvB
> 
> 13. michaelg
> 
> 14 Jonathan007
> 
> 15. drude
> 
> 16. SimonB
> 
> 17. Heligan
> 
> 18. Geordie Boy
> 
> 19. CharlieJ
> 
> 20. GS11
> 
> 21. fluffykiwi
> 
> 22. ronsil
> 
> 23. Walter sobchak
> 
> 24. Sofmonk
> 
> 25. Gangstarrrrrr
> 
> 26. Milanski
> 
> 27. Beebah
> 
> 28. Orangertange
> 
> 29. Lewis
> 
> 30. Daren
> 
> 31. Xenon
> 
> 32 Jeebsy
> 
> 33 dfk
> 
> 34. Lookseehear
> 
> 35. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 36. MrShades
> 
> 37. Mike hag
> 
> 38. Short shots
> 
> 39. MarkyP
> 
> 40. MWJB
> 
> 41. Pbuckley
> 
> 42. peterh
> 
> 43. vexorg
> 
> 44. tribs
> 
> 45. CamV6
> 
> 46. Flibster
> 
> 47. sjenner
> 
> 48. Yes Row
> 
> 49. Taut
> 
> 50. Drc
> 
> 51. RoloD
> 
> 52. Bigben


53. Obnic (james)


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. D_Evans (But only really in a month or so, when I have a bit more disposable cash)


----------



## Doggycam

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. D_Evans (But only really in a month or so, when I have a bit more disposable cash)

55. Doggycam


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

Reserve

D.evans ( can't do until next month) draw will more than likely be this weekend!!


----------



## coffeechap

Let the nasa countdown begin, 10 more slots...


----------



## dsc

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

There, I've added myself in









Regards,

T.


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate







)


----------



## coffeechap

Repeat post....


----------



## garydyke1

Can you confirm when the prize is likely to be available? I hear that there are back orders for these grinders, in such high demand....


----------



## coffeechap

The grinder will be ordered and therefore subject to availability, it will all depend on lead times.


----------



## coffeechap

Now at single figures, this won't see the day out


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> The grinder will be ordered and therefore subject to availability, it will all depend on lead times, but should it be months away then I will put my week old one up as an alternative.


...and yours is black with coffee burrs, right? A good choice


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler


----------



## fatboyslim

Is this a form of gambling?


----------



## coffeechap

Why do you ask?


----------



## coffeechap

It has odds to it but not profit generating per se


----------



## 4085

No license needed for a small society lottery


----------



## Daren

fatboyslim said:


> Is this a form of gambling?


Its a great way to generate funds for the forum (and someone gets a bonus grinder for helping)


----------



## vikingboy

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy


----------



## fatboyslim

Oh, no thoughts about any malicious intent but just thinking it quite a lot to put in with slim odds 64:1?

I know any compulsive gambler would love those odds he he he. I'll shut up


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Oh, no thoughts about any malicious intent but just thinking it quite a lot to put in with slim odds 64:1?
> 
> I know any compulsive gambler would love those odds he he he. I'll shut up


Have to be in it to win it mate ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u

£25 into win £1800 ..... I don't think we will have a problem filling 64 places up, so if it's too much or the odds don't suit , don't worry .

If you had to put In less then money , then the odds of winning would increase ,, as we would need more people to buy tickets.

I'm not sure £10 in at odds of 160 sounds any better .....

Plus we wouldn't get 160 tickets sold . Around 60-70 seems to be the max


----------



## Walter Sobchak

fatboyslim said:


> Oh, no thoughts about any malicious intent but just thinking it quite a lot to put in with slim odds 64:1?
> 
> I know any compulsive gambler would love those odds he he he. I'll shut up


Well I probably used all up my luck when I won the Expobar Brewtus, but you never know and it's for a good cause!


----------



## Geordie Boy

fatboyslim said:


> I know any compulsive gambler would love those odds he he he.


They wouldn't as the odds are in nobody's favour against the price of buying one new. You do get 'pot odds' situations in games like Poker, and under certain situations guaranteed winning odds across bookies (all be it rarely), and they're the odds a professional gambler would really love









However I'm in these as it's a bit of fun, someone wins something that they might not be able to afford, but most importantly, the forum gets some funds









Sorry for going off topic!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only 6 places left... will it close in a record time!


----------



## garydyke1

Enjoy


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Enjoy


lol is that a 16 g dose....


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Enjoy


That is savage! Everyone is going to have to get 22g baskets in order to give the ek43 something to do!

"How long does it take you to grind one dose?"

"About 1.4 seconds!"

"So what do you do with all that extra free time in your schedule?"

"Eat lard...."


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> lol is that a 16 g dose....


lol. 1016g dose


----------



## Glenn

*fatboyslim* was right to raise this question. Thank you.

The draws are always transparent and a non-participating adjudicator also oversees the draw.

As with all raffles there is a chance of winning and chance of not winning.

At no time is there any forced entry.

All proceeds go back into the forum prizes and outings once forum running costs and any tax payable have been covered.


----------



## 4085

Not buying a ticket, Fatboy?


----------



## GlennV

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV


----------



## fatboyslim

dfk41 said:


> Not buying a ticket, Fatboy?


No, I just sold my SJ as I only have very infrequent access to my espresso machine so what good would an EK43 do me? That £25 will buy a round of coffees at the cat cafe I'm going to in Shoreditch this evening lol!


----------



## 4085

Well. If you won, you would be able to sell it and buy a lot more rounds. With odds of 1 in 65 it must be worth a punt?


----------



## GS11

coffeechap said:


> The grinder will be ordered and therefore subject to availability, it will all depend on lead times, but should it be months away then I will put my week old one up as an alternative.


Will there be a colour option available if the winner is prepared to wait?

Am erring towards a copper one


----------



## coffeechap

Yes it will be either black or white, just depends on availability


----------



## Soll

I think I'll have white please ! First rule of the Laws of attraction! Imagine you have what you wish for


----------



## coffeechap

Might be black though !!!


----------



## coffeechap

5 more to go then payment details sent out....


----------



## Mrboots2u

I want medusa green........ Can I take the photo of matt perger of the side and replace it with ............


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I want medusa green........ Can I take the photo of matt perger of the side and replace it with ............


Wouldn't removing the Matt Perger photo on the side invalidate the warranty??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Might be black though !!!


Got to be black - doesn't look half so menacing in copper or white!!


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wouldn't removing the Matt Perger photo on the side invalidate the warranty??


It will add value!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> It will add value!!!


Add value but invalidate the warranty. Mmmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> It will add value!!!


If I won I'll put a phot of you on the side ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> If I won I'll put a phot of you on the side ....


That *would* invalidate the warranty


----------



## coffeechap

Trust moderators to take things off thread!!!


----------



## coffeechap

The list as it stands, still 5 slots available folks

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV


----------



## garydyke1

Still 6 to go.....so .....close.....


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Still 6 to go.....so .....close.....


Maths not your strong point then gary? 64 - 59 = 5


----------



## garydyke1

I thought you wanted 65 entries


----------



## urbanbumpkin




----------



## gman147

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV

60. poona


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh 60 up just the final few places left, don't miss out folks


----------



## Seraph69

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV

60. poona

61. Seraph69


----------



## zlinuk

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV

60. poona

61. Seraph69

62. zlinuk


----------



## jeebsy

OI OI.....should do this tonight


----------



## popeye

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV

60. poona

61. Seraph69

62. zlinuk

63. Popeye


----------



## Soll

Last golden ticket remains, who's it going to be


----------



## frankil

I'm in as well!!!

1. Coffeechap

2. Kikapu

3. mrboots2u

4. garydyke1

5. stub24

6. soll

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Working Dog

9. coffeechops

10. funinacup

11. DavidBondy

12. RvB

13. michaelg

14 Jonathan007

15. drude

16. SimonB

17. Heligan

18. Geordie Boy

19. CharlieJ

20. GS11

21. fluffykiwi

22. ronsil

23. Walter sobchak

24. Sofmonk

25. Gangstarrrrrr

26. Milanski

27. Beebah

28. Orangertange

29. Lewis

30. Daren

31. Xenon

32 Jeebsy

33 dfk

34. Lookseehear

35. Urbanbumpkin

36. MrShades

37. Mike hag

38. Short shots

39. MarkyP

40. MWJB

41. Pbuckley

42. peterh

43. vexorg

44. tribs

45. CamV6

46. Flibster

47. sjenner

48. Yes Row

49. Taut

50. Drc

51. RoloD

52. Bigben

53. Obnic

54. Doggycam

55. dsc

56. D_Evans (Thanks to DavidBondy who has offered to float me until next month. Very kind of you mate )

57. 666tyler

58. Vikingboy

59. GlennV

60. poona

61. Seraph69

62. zlinuk

63. Popeye

64. frankil


----------



## coffeechap

All done then folks will get glen to send out the payment details, but If you already have them then go ahead and I make the payment, remember to state who you are in the transfer so that Glenn can tick you off the list, good luck to everyone this is a fab grinder and will make someone exceptionally happy.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Got to be the fastest biggest forum raffle to date. Someone is going to be very lucky - this grinder is a beast. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mrboots2u

For those that can't bank transfer drop me a pm can sort if you paypal me. Please pm


----------



## Glenn

Names as shown below. I will lock the thread and have sent out raffle payment details.

I will update the thread shortly.

Good luck everyone!

Please Note:

When copying / pasting names please ensure they are correct in the future.

Xenon has been changed to Xpenno

dfk has been changed to dfk41

Gangstarrrrrr has been changed to Gangstarrrrr

Mike hag has been changed to Mikehag

Short Shots has been changed to Shortshots

The process falls over if data is not correct.


1 Coffeechap2 Kikapu3 mrboots2u4 garydyke15 stub246 soll7 CoffeeJohnny8 Working Dog9 coffeechops10 funinacup11 DavidBondy12 RvB13 michaelg14 Jonathan00715 drude16 SimonB17 Heligan18 Geordie Boy19 CharlieJ20 GS1121 fluffykiwi22 ronsil23 Walter sobchak24 Sofmonk25 Gangstarrrrr26 Milanski27 Beebah28 Orangertange29 Lewis30 Daren31Xpenno32 Jeebsy33 dfk4134 Lookseehear35 Urbanbumpkin36 MrShades37 Mikehag38 Shortshots39 MarkyP40 MWJB41 Pbuckley42 peterh43 vexorg44 tribs45 CamV646 Flibster47 sjenner48 Yes Row49 Taut50 Drc51 RoloD52 Bigben53 Obnic54 Doggycam55 dsc56 D_Evans 57 666tyler58 Vikingboy59 GlennV 60 poona61 Seraph6962 zlinuk63 Popeye64 frankil


----------



## Glenn

45 payments received so far

Only 19 to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Reminder if your struggling to do bank transfer and have paypal , drop me a pm and I can pay for you .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok how many left to pay Glenn ?


----------



## Glenn

3 to pay - lets run at 2030 tonight!

I need a volunteer to help adjudicate (must not be a participant and needs to have internet access so that you can view my screen)

dfk41 to provide a number between 1 and 64 inclusive to be the winner of the randomised draw

Thread unlocked to talk this up...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ooooooooh feel ek mania coming on. Excited excited excited , finally something to crush my curry spices in


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> finally something to crush my curry spices in


Served with milk as cappas or flat whites?


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> Ooooooooh feel ek mania coming on. Excited excited excited , finally something to crush my curry spices in


 I don't think I can watch this evening too much excitement, I'll log in after 9.00pm. Pestle & mortar although time consuming does taste better.


----------



## lookseehear

Having convinced myself that I'm not going to win I still keep getting the odd 'what if?' moment then I need to bring myself back down to earth again. At least someone is going to be made very happy by this raffle.


----------



## coffeechap

Someone will be very happy indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Someone will be very happy indeed


You could get a white one if you win.....


----------



## Daren

I thought he was on the dark side?


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> You could get a white one if you win.....


Ha ha it jinni spend the lost on these raffles, perhaps one day


----------



## 4085

Glenn, as I believe in fate, last time my entered number was 37, so lets go with Numero Uno......Number One......1.1.1.1.1.1.1.1.1


----------



## Geordie Boy

20:30 on a Sunday..... Glenn's obviously not a Top Gear fan!


----------



## Drc

Hmmm 8-30 eh, we'll maybe this is a good thing - currently in Kolkata so I'll be asleep when the draw is made. On the bright side it will mean I avoid the 20 minutes of intense anticipation, 5 mins of huge nerves then an evening of crushing disappointment when I don't win as per the recent Giotto raffle









best of luck all. I'll go to sleep over here following an exceptional curry, single malt (uigeadail) and dream of awaking to a pm saying I've won the ek!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drc said:


> Hmmm 8-30 eh, we'll maybe this is a good thing - currently in Kolkata so I'll be asleep when the draw is made. On the bright side it will mean I avoid the 20 minutes of intense anticipation, 5 mins of huge nerves then an evening of crushing disappointment when I don't win as per the recent Giotto raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of luck all. I'll go to sleep over here following an exceptional curry, single malt (uigeadail) and dream of awaking to a pm saying I've won the ek!


yeah I feel your pain .....


----------



## Glenn

Number 1 on the second randomisation will be the winner of tonight's raffle - taking place at 2030

You can keep one eye on Top Gear but always have the other on Coffee Forums UK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Best of luck to everyone in the EK raffle - you won't be disappointed......providing you've got the space.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks to The Systemic Kid for jumping in as tonight's adjudicator.

Keep an eye on updated from 2030


----------



## lookseehear

One lucky winner is only 15 minutes away!


----------



## Glenn

We're literally only a few minutes from running the draw


----------



## Glenn

Thank you to The Systemic Kid for adjudicating tonights draw of the EK43!


----------



## Glenn

After entering 64 names into the hat and running through Random.org twice, we have a winner...


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the EK43 raffle arranged by coffeechap with 64 entrants is *stub24*

Thankyou to all who entered and to all who assisted

This was the quickest raffle yet!

Commiserations to those who missed out, but keep your eyes peeled for the next raffle soon.

stub24 - please PM me to arrange next steps.


----------



## lookseehear

Noooooooo... Congrats Stub24 you are the envy of most here now.


----------



## vikingboy

Congrats stub!


----------



## MWJB

Congatulations Stub24!


----------



## MikeHag

Nice! Really great raffle. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan007

Well done stub24 really pleased for you!


----------



## GS11

Congrats Stub24

Enjoy the EK


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations stub24 surely a great prize to win,

Happy grinding


----------



## Seraph69

Congrats Stub! So lucky!


----------



## garydyke1

Congrats!.......


----------



## michaelg

Congratulations, stub24! Thanks again to the organisers for another great raffle!


----------



## 4515

Congratulations stub - enjoy the grinder


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congratulations Stub24


----------



## Heligan

Congrats stub24! Thanks as always to Dave for arranging, and to Glenn and The Systemic Kid for the draw.


----------



## coffeechops

Congrats stub24! You swine


----------



## stub24

Sorry for using this acronym but OMG! Thanks so much for this. I actually cannot believe this! Now I will have to do some work in trying to fit it in my kitchen.

Thanks so so so much again

Stuart


----------



## Obnic

Congrats Stub24. Let's do it again!


----------



## 4085

Congrats stub!


----------



## Glenn

For transparency we also add the Raw, Random 1 and Random 2 logs - creation of both was overseen by The Systemic Kid

Excel

Word


----------



## coffeechap

I am going to have to work hard at topping this one, thanks everyone for participating and congratulations Stuart on ŷour win


----------



## zlinuk

Congrats stub24 and thanks to the organisers.


----------



## stub24

Thanks again, especially to Dave and Glenn for all the organisation and procurement! Will be keeping you all updated when it arrives!

Stuart


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats Stub! Enjoy the beast.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Congratulations Stubs24 - you've won an awesome prize. Commiserations to everyone who took part. Roll on the next raffle.


----------



## aaronb

Congrats Stuart!


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn said:


> For transparency we also add the Raw, Random 1 and Random 2 logs - creation of both was overseen by The Systemic Kid
> 
> Excel
> 
> Word


I was number 1 in the first randomisation....so close (but not really)


----------



## drude

Congratulations - a killer prize. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Daren

Well done Stub. Big Thanks to Dave Glenn again.

I'm off to sulk


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Congratulations, enjoy the grinder







thanks again to Dave and Glenn


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations Stub. Thanks to Glenn and Dave for organising this.


----------



## Soll

Well done Stubs you must be over the moon, enjoy your little grinder ! CC, well done for a great raffle prize I don't know how your going to top that one


----------



## Doggycam

Congratulations Stub ?


----------



## fluffykiwi

top raffle. thanks to chap glen and kid for your roles.

congrats stub24. you need to change that to stub43


----------



## popeye

We'll done m8

pm me the details of the grinder that's surplus to your requirements now your a supa dupa grinder owner


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

Congratulations, amazing prize. Thanks to all involved in making it such a success.

Regarding them kitchen remodel, the easiest solution might be to feed any offending parts in to your new toy, job done.


----------



## Flibster

Congratulations.









Now I don't have to explain it arriving to the other half. PHEW!


----------



## sjenner

Congratulations stub, thanks to Dave, Glenn and anyone else involved in the event.

What's next?


----------



## stub24

Flibster said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to explain it arriving to the other half. PHEW!


I did that last night, she wasn't too happy about it given that my coffee corner has recently grown substantially in the past year! just measured up and it protrudes slightly but I'm sure I can make it work!


----------



## Soll

If your having trouble fitting it in place I can take it off your hands! My coffee corner has plenty of room lol!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

stub24 said:


> .......just measured up and it protrudes slightly but I'm sure I can make it work!


That's the spirit - question of priorities - you're wife will come to understand


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's the spirit - question of priorities - you're wife will come to understand


If she didn't then get a new wife... Priority's remember!


----------



## coffeechap

such a brave statement daren!!


----------



## Daren

It's not my wife I'm talking about - she'd kill me if I even tried to bring home an EK


----------



## coffeechap

or any other titan grinder!!!


----------



## Daren

I'm saying my prayers now


----------



## coffeechap

i will pray for you too


----------



## Mrboots2u

So will I.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Think you'll need all you can get. I've added a Hail Mary for good measure


----------



## DavidBondy

Many congratulations to Stub24 and thanks to Dave and Glenn for the organisation.


----------



## MarkyP

Many congratulations Stub24 - it'll be worth all the grief in the end!

Thanks to Dave and Glenn for another stonking raffle!!!


----------



## Sofmonk

Congratulations Stub24. You will be enjoying the EK

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kikapu

Congratulations stub24 been offline a few days and was hoping that the draw was still to take place and still had a chance to win!! Obviously not!! Thanks to cc and Glenn


----------



## MrShades

Well done Stub24 - congratulations!

As others have said, I'm secretly quite pleased that it wasn't me... as the Mrs would have gone mad. I told her I'd entered a raffle for another grinder, but she obviously didn't query "another grinder" more deeply than that.

After all, who would want a 30Kg, 4ft tall hunk of 'retro styled' steel, aluminium and plastic on their worktops - don't all shout at once! ;-)


----------



## SimonB

Congratulations Stub24, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## funinacup

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I was SURE that I would win!









Congrats stub and thanks to the organisers!


----------



## iroko

Congrats Stub24, enjoy.


----------



## Dylan

Congrats stub.

Had a look at the one in NTP Manchester and laughed to myself thinking where I would have put it had it arrived on my doorstep, its a beast.n


----------



## vikingboy

so the chances of sneaking this past the wife are slim then? I guess Ive got a couple of weeks to figure out how to disguise it......hmmmmmm


----------



## coffeechap

pretty slim but perhaps we should start a thread with how to disguise one to get it in the house!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Not sure if this helps?


----------



## coffeechap

not sure those legs would be let in


----------



## Mrboots2u

vikingboy said:


> so the chances of sneaking this past the wife are slim then? I guess Ive got a couple of weeks to figure out how to disguise it......hmmmmmm


It's not that bad Viking......










Just don't use the hopper


----------



## stub24

Mrboots2u said:


> It's not that bad Viking......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't use the hopper


Is there enough room to put a dose of coffee beans in the throat without the hopper?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Callum t coffeechap or systemic kid could tell you . The one in the pic isn't mine









What machine is it going to be paired with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

stub24 said:


> Is there enough room to put a dose of coffee beans in the throat without the hopper?


Yes - but you would be better advised using something like a jam funnel to avoid bean spillage.


----------



## DavidBondy

Does it need to be that tall? It looks from the photos that the "plinth" only houses a switch! Could it be "cut down" or replaced with a smaller (that is lower) one? It might make it stick out less like a bulldog's b******s!

David


----------



## Dylan

DavidBondy said:


> Does it need to be that tall? It looks from the photos that the "plinth" only houses a switch! Could it be "cut down" or replaced with a smaller (that is lower) one? It might make it stick out less like a bulldog's b******s!
> 
> David


Aye, its just to fit a massive bag under for commercial level grinding I assume.

See this page of this thread here, someone has modded to to be stubby.


----------



## stub24

Mrboots2u said:


> What machine is it going to be paired with.


It will replace the Quamar M80E, which I just bought a few months back from working dog, to complement a standard HX lump with added line pressure pre infusion.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice...love the colour

Funny description too.

Should get some monster drinks with that set up


----------



## Dylan

DavidBondy said:


> Does it need to be that tall? It looks from the photos that the "plinth" only houses a switch! Could it be "cut down" or replaced with a smaller (that is lower) one? It might make it stick out less like a bulldog's b******s!
> 
> David


I replied to this pointing to the other EK43 thread, where someone has posted a stubby version, but it went to moderation but never showed up.

Anyway, in the L1 and other beasts thread is said pic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Dave.wilton said:


> Not sure if this helps?
> 
> View attachment 5871


Gerroff! They're on mine


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Does it need to be that tall? It looks from the photos that the "plinth" only houses a switch! Could it be "cut down" or replaced with a smaller (that is lower) one? It might make it stick out less like a bulldog's b******s!David


Asked Coffeechap about this - apparently, it's a Santos base.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Asked Coffeechap about this - apparently, it's a Santos base.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441310189460144128


----------



## vikingboy

cool, now we mused need the portafilter holder to replace the bag holder and we are good to go







any ideas anyone......


----------



## DavidBondy

Looks a lot more manageable! Thanks for posting the picture jeebsy.

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you can accommodate the grinder either with or without the obscenely large hopper, you can store bits and pieces - jugs etc in the EK's footprint without them getting in the way when grinding.


----------

